# recommended stran for crohns and gastroparesis



## linky (Jul 27, 2012)

Have a lot of stomach pain and nausea caused by gastroparesis. Do not care for strains that put you on the couch and make you just want to sleep or make you tired. 

recommendations?

thanks all


----------



## Mauler57 (Aug 15, 2012)

What up my friend? I too, suffer from gastro issues. Diverticulitus, and spastic colon. Some days my guts are twisted and knotted and the pain..........any sativa leaning strain will keep you off the couch. I found Critical Jack, and Papaya especially helpful. Two hits and I feel my constricted guts relaxing. The Dr gave me a Bella Donna script for pain. What a joke, 1/2 hr after I take the pill, I start to feel relief. Forty five minutes later, I'm passed out for 2-3 hrs.... Wake up, take another pill... I said "fuck this". And stopped taking them. The weed is the answer. Good luck with your gastro issues.


----------



## autoflowa (Aug 16, 2012)

A little of the marijuana topic but I too have recently picked up some strange ass stomach issues, bloating, and digestive issues.. I've been looking into probiotics (google and shit) and am seriously thinking about buying some although I don't know anyone personally that takes these are you guys familiar with this? If not its worth checking out.. long story short its friendly bacteria that colonizes in your intestines and takes all the bad bacteria out pretty much, which in theory helps relieve bloating, gas , and is a general health booster especially for people who take a lot of anti-biotics


----------



## Nizza (Aug 17, 2012)

lemon diesel is a great high that wont couch you... also i liked the sour grape, but thats for later on in the day, perhaps around nap time... those are two strains everyone loves


----------



## Nizza (Aug 17, 2012)

i dont think those probiotics are any good i think you should be eating healthy and staying healthy, then your going to have all that good bacteria.. ithought these problems were for someone who had problems with relaxing their stomach. if you want to be a healthy smoker try a vaporizer... or edibles, but i dont think any edibles would help your stomach haha


----------



## BA142 (Aug 17, 2012)

I know the pain man, I have Pancolitis (worst form of Ulcerative Colitis) 

Heavy indicas tend to work for me. I don't enjoy the recreational high of purple strains, but it's GREAT for stomach issues IMO. Bubba Kush is another one of my favorites for stomach pain...good luck my friend.


----------



## MightyBlaze (Aug 17, 2012)

Not bad advice, I tend to agree with the heavy indicas idea.


----------



## NERKY (Aug 20, 2012)

autoflowa said:


> A little of the marijuana topic but I too have recently picked up some strange ass stomach issues, bloating, and digestive issues.. I've been looking into probiotics (google and shit) and am seriously thinking about buying some although I don't know anyone personally that takes these are you guys familiar with this? If not its worth checking out.. long story short its friendly bacteria that colonizes in your intestines and takes all the bad bacteria out pretty much, which in theory helps relieve bloating, gas , and is a general health booster especially for people who take a lot of anti-biotics


your first step is always careful consideration of your diet/exercise/sleep schedule with the primary emphasis on diet. You may want to read about the special carbohydrate diet (check "Breaking the Vicious Cycle") as a base reference for why/how people get long term stomach/intestinal problems and why/how people treat them. While it seems that treating any complicated gastro issue is definitely a case by case problem that requires a full body/lifestyle approach, IME a daily regime of probiotic and papaya enzyme help tremendously in creating a more at ease internal gastro-environment. I don't believe anyone should take a PPI long term (prilosec, prevacid,etc. these meds work by blocking acid in the stomach by deactivating the cells responsible for acid production. these cells, however, continue to be produced and lay waiting in a dormant state until one might discontinue using their ppi and then BOOM!!! all stacked up acid cells start producing again and it's off to the hospital) as they are more and more frequently being linked to aggravating the problem and even stomach and bone cancer. my partner has taken one under the direction of her GI for 7 years now (been trying to get off for 3; these pills are not intended for use over 2-3 weeks) and she cant even skip one pill now without causing extreme inflammation and eating problems for weeks (food in throat, intense cramps, nausea). Her specific problems have started to subside after going gluten-free and now she is starting to extract more and more specific carbs from her diet (she might go paleo). This route is specific to her and she is only choosing it after trying and failing with virtually every other approach for 4 years. Again, this is specific to her. We still don't know when she might get off the ppi's. the last time she tried to reduce her dosage it nearly hospitalized her. Sorry to meander so much. I would suggest starting a food journal and when something causes you distress try to identify that food and food group. cheers.


----------

